# Thinking about getting a used S4... comments? Suggestions?



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

There is a used S4 for sale for only $11,999. The downside is that the car has 93k miles on it, but it is in pristine condition.
How long do these S4s last? I'd generally assume it would have a shorter lifespan than an n/a engine... no?


----------



## jkcorradovr6 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Thinking about getting a used S4... comments? Suggestions? (Aznmaster153)*

It all depends on the owner and if it received regular maintenance. I've seen some B5 S4s with 200k plus miles. Big mantenance things to look for are timing belt/ waterpump, turbos, front suspension, regular oil changes, etc. The most important though is a non abussive owner. If maintenance like this has not been done expect to put up to 3-4k after purchase in the car and more if you're not doing the labor yourself.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Thinking about getting a used S4... comments? Suggestions? (Aznmaster153)*

Engine will outlast 10 set of stock turbos... The block/tranny is probably the only reliable thing on a s4, last of you worries.


----------



## buttons (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Thinking about getting a used S4... comments? Suggestions? (mk2alex)*

I bought my 01 S4 for $9000 with 140,000 miles it still drove like a new car. Like others side, you want maintenance records of timing belt, control arms, water pump, turbos... I love the S4 and want another one in the near future.


----------



## As4urazz (Mar 25, 2006)

try to get it for no more than 10Grand


----------



## pressed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (As4urazz)*

Good advice so far guys. But I'm also looking at purchasing a used S4 and would like to know a bit more, as in: Like the 1.8t, is one manufacturing year of the 2.7T better equipped for higher power output than another (larger port head)? Is the 6 speed that is in the '02's more reliable than the previous 5 speeds?
I've followed the recomended links and am still educating myself overall, but these questions I haven't found answers for as of yet.
Thanks for the posts, and I'll keep doing my homework.


----------



## V89gTiW (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (pressed)*

only thing we took a hit on was the Timing Belt job.....just make sure that bad boy is done


----------



## votblindub (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (V89gTiW)*

get ready so spend more. ull wana mod it and its not cheap, theyre fun cars


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

I've had the S4 since January, and it's fun. Yes, I did a TB job and stuff, but all worth it.
Plenty of chipped 1.8ts that have been eaten. Just can't beat Quattro.


----------



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

WARNING!!!! AZNMASTER scammed me out of $413 that he has so far refused to pay back. All I got was excuses over a 6 week period, Was promised my money back but more empty promises.


----------

